# CAD TSM411 mics



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

has anyone used them before?

They are marketed towards drums and guitar amps...but all reviews i've seen are for drums...but i'm interested in amps...

does it sound as good as an SM57?


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Are they really cheap? An SM57 is $110 and will probably outlive you.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

$29 at Amazon and $33 at Musicians Friend.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

robare99 said:


> Are they really cheap? An SM57 is $110 and will probably outlive you.


+1 Buy once, cry once...

I am always on the hunt for new and interesting mics (hopelessly addicted), and one thing I have learned is that you generally get what you pay for. The classics are the classics for a reason.


----------

